# Nectar Produced From A Single Bloom



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I have seen studies on how much honey a bee can produce in a lifetime. However I have not seen anything on studies of different nectar producing blooms to see what there actual output of nectar is in there life time. I know there is a lot of factors that will change nectar per flow from year to year. But was just wondering if there was any such studies on nectar production


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

All this deep thinking is going to ruin your reputation.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> All this deep thinking is going to ruin your reputation.


I figured that went out the window when people found out I knew you


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I know that UGA did some energetics studies. As part of those they sampled a large number of blueberry blooms and arrived at an average available nectar per bloom.


----------

